# Our second match .... sigh...



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah, well good job in rally novice! Maizie gets wild in the rain too. Where was the match?


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

It was up at Cal State Hayward (aka East Bay). 

San Lorenzo dog training club held the event. They did a nice job - the turnout was a little low due to the weather though.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, look, you gave the judge a smile. That right there is worth the effort. lol

I laughed imagining Axel's rain dance. I bet it was beautiful.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I love that he had such a wonderful time!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Seriously good experience for your young boy . I'm happy he can experience joy in the ring and, well, maybe for now he can't contain it, but in time I bet he'll learn to keep the joy and channel it into his performance.

Seems obedience has many dour judges to read Lily CD RE's accounts, so that doesn't help, but regardless, I have no doubt you two will have some great times and wonderful competitions. Congratulations!! Neat that you got to see a Cabernet Spoo !!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Do ya think he read the wrong sign perhaps?............ LOL! 
Gotta love a happy Axel!!! The image certainly made me smile!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh don't beat yourself up over how beginner novice went. Unless you frequently practice outside, let alone in the rain, there isn't much reason to expect Axel to understand that he was supposed to do the work you've been practicing. Context is everything for the dog. This is why I now am taking Lily and Javelin to as many places as I can for matches. They need to learn that they have to work no matter where we are if that is what I am telling them to do.

Keep at it and practice lots of different places and it will all gel.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I hated outdoor shows. We just never had enough practice on grass. lol. Matisse turned into a Beagle at those shows. It does sound like you and Axel had a fun time though and maybe with some more outdoor practice...in the rain even, he'll get more use to that. It was a good experience for you guys and a day happily spent together.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Axeldog, are you entering the Mission Bell Cluster on May 13-15? I am going


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Axeldog, are you entering the Mission Bell Cluster on May 13-15? I am going


I have been toying with the idea of entering Axel in novice rally, just to see what happens, but I don't really believe he is ready for it. We are working at it though!

I had not planned to go but just checked and it seems like a nice event. Even if it is just to go watch and also practice working on attention with my wild dog 

Zooeysmom, are you competing?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay, we'll get to meet! I'm going to take Fiona for the all-breed workshop on Friday and have her CGCA tested (I'm trying to get her scheduled for CGC testing this week). I don't know about competing yet! How long does it take to train for novice rally? I'll definitely go to watch on the weekend, though. The nosework class on Sunday looks fun too--Maizie would love that.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I don't know about competing yet! How long does it take to train for novice rally? I'll definitely go to watch on the weekend, though. The nosework class on Sunday looks fun too--Maizie would love that.


I am a beginner at this, but my take on Rally is that it combines obedience skills with directional signs. It does take a little practice to know what the signs mean. Axel and I have gone to a few drop-in classes at the local club and practiced. Also, it helps to look at the rally signs online and read the rules. 

I am glad you posted this - I didn't realize there is a rally/obedience workshop Friday afternoon! Seems like a great reason to take a day off from work. I am always looking for opportunities to practice with Axel. 

I like the thought of testing him for GCG too, but his greetings are so exuberant I am afraid we would fail that with flying colors.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, if you have decent obedience foundations the biggest thing in rally is knowing what the signs mean. You can download them and the descriptions for free. I think there is an iPhone (not android) app or you can get flash cards. With Lily I don't practice for rally separately other than refreshing the things I know are on a course once the judge posts the maps at a trial.

Axeldog if you fail on an exercise or two at least you will know what you have to practice to do the CGC. Go for it.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Zooeysmom
I just mailed by entry for the workshop! We will do Rally novice. It will be fun to meet you!

And Catherine, I also signed up for the CGC. I cant wait to see how it goes! I know it will likely be interesting


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome! I'll be cheering you on


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, I just sent my payment in for the CGC-A for Fiona on Friday and nosework for Maizie on Saturday. Maizie also has her Outdoor Adventure training class on Saturday morning and I've asked the trainer to consider the dog show as the location as a learning experience for us all.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm new to the sport of rally obedience and I was looking for resources. 

Zooeysmom, this might help you too! A description of all the signs used in Rally...

http://www.k9ewe.com/uploads/3/1/1/5/3115811/description_rallyexercises.pdf


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, TeamPoodle  Great resource.


----------

